# Using Wiskey Bottles



## barnderosa (Sep 28, 2007)

For bottling wine, is it possible and/or a good idea to use recycled wiskey bottles instead of wine bottles?


----------



## Luc (Sep 28, 2007)

Most whiskey bottles are white bottles.
So use them for white wines only. When storing reds in them and not keeping them in a dark locker the color might fade.

Second if the caps are allright you can reuse them. But test this thoroughly.
I think the bottles neck might be a bit weak to cork them so use the caps. 

I re-use bottles with screw caps for my early drink or table wine just once and then dispose them.

Luc


----------



## cpfan (Sep 28, 2007)

You can buy new screw caps that fit some whiskey bottles at your LHBS. They're called 28mm polyseal caps.

Steve


----------

